# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  نكت+نكت+نكت+نكت+نكت

## مضراوي

نكت عربية 1






واحد منسم حلق صلعة بالموس وحط راسه في سطل موية يبي يشوف من وين التنسيم 
-------------------------------------------------------- 

واحد راح يبي يشتري تذاكر، قال الموظف: تبي ذهاب وإياب والا ذهاب فقط؟ 

قال ذهاب واياب ...وهوطالع ..يضحك ويقول لعبت عليهم ابي اروح ولا انيب راجع 

------------------------------------------------------ 

لبناني سكن جنب قروي ... جاء القروي له وقال: أقول ياجارنا ترى فنجال قهوتك عندنا.... قال اللبناني: إيوه.. إيوه يمكن واحد من البزورة رماه عليكم وإلا حاجة 

------------------------------------------------------ 


واحد قروي .. ركب مع تكسي، ركب زوجته قدام علشان السواق ما يناظرها بالمراية 

------------------------------------------------------ 

عجوز في محو الأمية.... سألتها المدرسة: أعطينا جملة فيها إدغام بغنة ؟ قالت: عمن يعميك 

------------------------------------------------------ 

واحد قصير...... اهله مايخلونه يدخن في البيت ؟؟؟ يخافون يحرق الفرشة 

------------------------------------------------------ 

لاعب منحوس سجل هدف ، لما عادوه بالحركة البطيئه ، طلعت الكوره كورنر 

------------------------------------------------------- 

عجوز نبت لها ثالول في راس خشمها ...... فرحت ؟ تحسبه حبة شباب 

------------------------------------------------------- 

واحد كسول ....جداً راح للحلاق وجلس على الكرسي منزل راسه .....قال له الحلاق ...شعر ولا دقن ...قال الكسول دقن ...قال له الحلاق ارفع راسك.... قال الكسول لا خليه شعر 

------------------------------------------------------- 

شباب يدرسون في امريكا..... مات ابو واحد منهم واحتاروا كيف يعلمونه ..... واحد منهم جلف قال : انا اعلمه .... راح للي مات ابوه ..... وقال له : متى آخر مرة شفت ابوك ؟ قال : قبل شهرين ..... قال الجلف : افلقني ان شفته مرة ثاني 

------------------------------------------------------- 

قروي مع زوجته يوم تزوجوا راحوا يقضون شهر العسل ، وهو جالس معها على البحر لقاها سرحانة ، قال لها : وشفيك سرحانة عني ؟ قالت : اتخيل لو ان البحر مرق وش يكفيه من لحم !! ؟؟ قال : لاوانتي الصادقة ، قولي من وين يبي يجيبون خبز علشان يغطون ؟ 


الجزء الثاني

اثنين راجعين بالسيارة من السفر وقفوا عند محطة بنزين نزل السواق عند البقالة وراح الثاني لدورة المياه اشترى السواق حبتين ببسي وركب السيارة ومشى ..... ثاني يوم ...اتصل عليه أهل خوية ... قالوا له : وين فلان ما رجع معك ؟ قال : وانا اقول الببسي الثاني منهو له 
-------------------------------------------------------- 

قروي راح للطبيب... بعد ما كشف عليه قال له: لازم تحلل الدم والبول...... قال القروي : إيه..... الله يحللهم ويبيحهم 

-------------------------------------------------------- 

أحول...... سجل في الجيش ...... حطوه في قسم القصف العشوائي 

--------------------------------------------------------- 

اثنين ساكنين في خيمة وراقدين على ظهورهم بالليل ناظر الأول للسما وقال للثاني وش تشوف ؟ قال اشوف نجوم كثيرة.... قال هذا وش يدل علية ؟ قال الثاني : ان فيه مجرات وكواكب غيرنا في هالكون . قال الأول هذا يدل ان سقف خيمتنا انسرق ياغبي 

-------------------------------------------------------- 

قروي قال له ولده : يبه رخصتي انتهت .... قال : اكيد من كثر دورانك في الشوارع 

-------------------------------------------------------- 

قروي رايح يعالج في أمريكا، سأله الطبيب عن الكوي اللي في بطنه: وات إز ذس ؟ ... قال القروي: ذس إز ... تش ... أح 

-------------------------------------------------------- 

فيه اثنين لونهم اسود تضاربو.....طلعت ريحة كفرات 

-------------------------------------------------------- 

واحد اتهموه بالذكاء ............. طلع براءه 

-------------------------------------------------------- 

قروي طلب من بنته تجيبله اشرطة فيديو … لما رجعت البنت ودقت الباب … سأل ابوها منو بالباب قالت انا بنتك قال شو جبتي لنا معاك .. قالت له : العار ..(قصدها فيلم العار ) قال : ادفنوها 

-------------------------------------------------------- 

الجزء الثالث

واحد عنده بيتين ... واحد ساكن فيه والثاني احتياط ... تعرفون ليش !!؟ ... علشان اذا احد قال له يخرب بيتك ......... يروح يسكن في البيت الثاني 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
واحــد حـــب ...... طــحــنــوه 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
صاحب محل دخلت عنده وحده حلوه .... وكل شوي تقول له : بكم هذا حجي ... بكم هذا حجي .... اخيرا طفش منها قال : شوفي انا ماحجيت لكني اخذت عمرة .. علشان كذا تـقـدرين تـقــولي .... ياعــمــري 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه قرية وفيها حفـرة .... كل يوم يطيح فيها قروي ..... واحد يلحقون عليه ... والثاني يموت ... فاجتمع القرويون علشان يبحثون عن حل ... واخيرا اتفقوا على انهم يتخذون حل عاجل من احد ثلاثة حلول ... يشترون سيارة اسعاف ويحطونها جنب الحفرة ... او يبنون مشتشفى جنب الحفرة ... او يدفنون الحفرة ويحفرون بدلا منها وحدة جنب المستشفى 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
ولد يسأل ابوه .... هل الحب اعمى ؟؟؟ رد عليه ابوه .. وقال : شوف امك وانت تعرف 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه قروي ينام جنب الدرج ... ليش ؟؟؟ علشان اذا طلعت روحه ... يطلع يجيبها 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه قروي لما ينام يحط الساعة في الدولاب ويقفل عليها ... ليش ؟؟ يخاف تلدغه عقاربها 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
عجوز راحت للمستشفى مع ولدها ... كشف عليها الطبيب وقال : امك تعاني من الوحدة ... ولازم تزوجها واحد عمره خمسين ... وهم طالعين تقوله امه : شفت وشلون ياوليدي ؟؟ لكن الله يعينك ... وان كانك مالقيت واحد عمره خمسين ... شفلك اثنين من ابو خمسة وعشرين 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
ديك مزكم ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جامع دجاجه مثلجه 
-------------------------------------------------------- 

واحد جاء الى جده لقيه يطلع في الروح .... لحقه بسكين 
--------------------------------------------------------

كل واحد يقول لي ايش الي عجبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتحير

عجوز راحت للمستشفى مع ولدها ... كشف عليها الطبيب وقال : امك تعاني من الوحدة ... ولازم تزوجها واحد عمره خمسين ... وهم طالعين تقوله امه : شفت وشلون ياوليدي ؟؟ لكن الله يعينك ... وان كانك مالقيت واحد عمره خمسين ... شفلك اثنين من ابو خمسة وعشرين 


عجبتني خخخخخخخخخخ

يسلمو

----------


## مضراوي

يسلمووو على المرووور

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

واحد راح يبي يشتري تذاكر، قال الموظف: تبي ذهاب وإياب والا ذهاب فقط؟
قال ذهاب واياب ...وهوطالع ..يضحك ويقول لعبت عليهم ابي اروح ولا انيب راجع 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 والله يجننو النكت 
تسلم ايدينك
ولاعدمنا من مواضيعك

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ههههههههههههه كلهم حلووين
يسلمووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

يسلللللللمو
حلوين واجد

----------


## عاشق العسكري

هههههههههههههه
يسلمو على النكت 
تحياتي.

----------


## علوكه

_كلهم حلوين_ 
_يسلمووووووووووووو_

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموو على مرووركم

----------


## همسة ألم

واحد راح يبي يشتري تذاكر، قال الموظف: تبي ذهاب وإياب والا ذهاب فقط؟ 

قال ذهاب واياب ...وهوطالع ..يضحك ويقول لعبت عليهم ابي اروح ولا انيب راجع 

واحد قروي .. ركب مع تكسي، ركب زوجته قدام علشان السواق ما يناظرها بالمراية 

عجوز نبت لها ثالول في راس خشمها ...... فرحت ؟ تحسبه حبة شباب


واحد جاء الى جده لقيه يطلع في الروح .... لحقه بسكين 


ههههههههههههههههههههااااااااي
حلوييين 
يسلمووووووووووووو على النكت

----------


## looovely

* هههههههههههآ آآآآآي*
* كتيييييييير حلووووين خيووووو*
* ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
* وعجبتني دي* 
*عجوز في محو الأمية.... سألتها المدرسة:* 
* أعطينا جملة فيها إدغام بغنة ؟ قالت: عمن يعميك * 
*يسلمووووووو* 
*تح ــيــآآآآآآآآتي
**
*

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموو على المروور

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

هههههههههههه

حلوين كلهم
بس اكثر شي عجبني

قروي رايح يعالج في أمريكا، سأله الطبيب عن الكوي اللي في بطنه: وات إز ذس ؟ ... قال القروي: ذس إز ... تش ... أح

----------


## مضراوي

يسلمووو على المروور

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*هههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههه*
*يسلمووو حلوين خخخخخ*

----------


## الحب خالد فيني

حلوووووووة

----------


## نور الهدايه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووه

----------


## king of love

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------

